# Firefox löscht nicht alle Daten



## Joerg66 (26. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe unter Linux den Firefox laufen. Gestern war ich auf t-online.de und wollte meine EMails checken. 
Mich hat gewundert, des im "Betreff" schon mein Username eingetragen war, wie geht das?
Ich den Einstellungen ist eingestellt, das beim Beendet alles gelöscht werden soll (überall ein Häkchen) und auch wenn ich "gesamte Chronok löschen" auswähle, wird offensichtlich nicht alles gelöscht.
"Eingegebene Formulardaten" lassen sich nicht anwählen.
Hat das schon mal wer beobachtet?
Gruß Jörg


----------



## threadi (29. April 2013)

Das solltest Du eigentlich so löschen können:
http://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/Fo...ndigung#w_alle-formularfeldeintracge-laischen


----------



## regger12 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja ist bei mir auch so. Ich logge mich aus. Dann öffne ich es irgendwann wieder und trotzdem steht da noch mein Nutzername.


----------

